# Vaping Youtube Video



## Vapordude (30/12/15)

It's official, I made a youtube video expressing my sadness for the vapers who are
continuously being harassed by ignorant masses...I can't contain it anymore people.

Please watch the video, share it and help support the right for vapers to vape in peace.



(If you could also comment on the video that'd be great as I kinda haven't slept in 2 days, my
computer is...is just horrible.) 

I apologize in advance.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (27/1/16)

When I try to play the video, it says "This video is private"


----------



## Dr Phil (27/1/16)

Same


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/1/16)

Vapordude said:


> I apologize in advance.



@Vapordude , when you're done catching up on some sleep, it's marked as private & apology accepted for this click-bait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/16)

I signed 2 old envelopes on my kitchen counter and a blank A4 page on the garage wall and it still wont let me in.

_"please sign in to view this video"_ *me looking for déh emoji*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapordude (30/1/16)

Sorry guys it's been privated, the current company I'm at doesn't want to see an employee acting like as a err...youtuber does  when I leave jobs i'll make it public again, sorry AGAIN AGAIN in advance!


----------



## Vapordude (13/2/16)

For everyone still in this smelly post, the video is now public.

enjoy


----------



## Gizmo (13/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> It's official, I made a youtube video expressing my sadness for the vapers who are
> continuously being harassed by ignorant masses...I can't contain it anymore people.
> 
> Please watch the video, share it and help support the right for vapers to vape in peace.
> ...




Well done @Vapordude , nice to see a professionally done video bro.. Really was a good watch and fantastic editing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapordude (13/2/16)

why thank you, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Gizmo (13/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> why thank you, glad you enjoyed it!



I have also never laughed soo hard in a long time.. Absolutely brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapordude (13/2/16)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (13/2/16)

Vapordude said:


>



I have also moved it to the General Vapor talk, because that where it fits.. More people will get to see it then as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/16)




----------



## Vapordude (13/2/16)

Thanks for moving this to the General section...my biggest accomplishment this year


----------



## Vapordude (13/2/16)

Have to give a mention to *Phil *at Vapeking who was at Parkwood today, he mentioned my video to me while I was in the store today  shot buddy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> Have to give a mention to *Phil *at Vapeking who was at Parkwood today, he mentioned my video to me while I was in the store today  shot buddy



Sure will do..  I would like to discuss your video making talent.. Please come see us at fourways next week


----------



## Vapordude (13/2/16)

Gizmo said:


> Sure will do..  I would like to discuss your video making talent.. Please come see us at fourways next week



Haha sure why not!


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> It's official, I made a youtube video expressing my sadness for the vapers who are
> continuously being harassed by ignorant masses...I can't contain it anymore people.
> 
> Please watch the video, share it and help support the right for vapers to vape in peace.
> ...



This would be more believably and credible if it was filmed in a basement with you having a neck beard wearing a fedora!


----------



## Vapordude (13/2/16)

this isn't 4chan, take what you can get!


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> this isn't 4chan, take what you can get!


Shhhhh rule #1 and rule #2.


----------



## Vapordude (13/2/16)

In *MENTIONING* those rules you actually broke the first rule...recurring. well done haha.


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> In *MENTIONING* those rules you actually broke the first rule...recurring. well done haha.


*sigh* good video BTW.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/2/16)

Good stuff lol!!


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

Great video, but unfortunately my OCD kicked in hard when you said, "allowing us vapers to *smoke* wherever we want to..."


----------



## Vapordude (14/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Great video, but unfortunately my OCD kicked in hard when you said, "allowing us vapers to *smoke* wherever we want to..."



I'm sorry you feel that way, i'll send you a 50ml mango bottle flavor *(100VG)* for your trouble







It's mango juice. I'm sending you mango juice.


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, i'll send you a 50ml mango bottle flavor *(100VG)* for your trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have to send me anything. Just get rid of the "smoke" word. We vape, smokers smoke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapordude (14/2/16)

Your profile pic made me shoot my coffee through my nose


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

Sorry only found this gem recently and dammmnnn it is funny. 

@Vapordude just a word of advise - I would add a age restriction thingy to the start of your vid, just to let kids know you will be speaking with strong language etc. I'm not criticizing you bro, I really want to see more - but youtube will shut you down if you don't put something up saying 18+ blah blah. When's the next installment coming?


----------



## Vapordude (25/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Sorry only found this gem recently and dammmnnn it is funny.
> 
> @Vapordude just a word of advise - I would add a age restriction thingy to the start of your vid, just to let kids know you will be speaking with strong language etc. I'm not criticizing you bro, I really want to see more - but youtube will shut you down if you don't put something up saying 18+ blah blah. When's the next installment coming?



Thanks for the support, glad you liked it!

I'm not worrying about age restrictions, youtube only flags content if a video is breaking community guidelines, for now its still in good standing.

I'm working on 2 vids at the moment actually; a commentary video and a coil building video, hopefully will get them up before the weeks up. It's weird though, youtube has this thing called a 'Subscribe' button...you should click it and see what happens If you don't mind leaving a comment in the video, helps me know what my subscribers think!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> Thanks for the support, glad you liked it!
> 
> I'm not worrying about age restrictions, youtube only flags content if a video is breaking community guidelines, for now its still in good standing.
> 
> I'm working on 2 vids at the moment actually; a commentary video and a coil building video, hopefully will get them up before the weeks up. It's weird though, youtube has this thing called a 'Subscribe' button...you should click it and see what happens If you don't mind leaving a comment in the video, helps me know what my subscribers think!


okay cool, will do now


----------



## Vapordude (25/2/16)

Thanks dude!


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

hey man not sure if i'm doing something wrong but your channel looks like this:


But when I click on Video's I see the video there, see below:


----------



## Vapordude (25/2/16)

That seems about right. The 'home' section just needs a Home video thas all.

I recommend watching the first video on rocks ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

cool i'm gonna watch em all

Reactions: Like 1


----------

